
Introducing the Apollo GraphQL Platform - b9s
https://blog.apollographql.com/introducing-the-apollo-graphql-platform-8ef34bb269e5
======
sqs
This sounds like a really cool editor extension:

> On top of these, we built new tools and workflows for GraphQL developers.
> The new Apollo VS Code plugin puts valuable information about your schema —
> like the average latency of a specific field — right at your fingertips at
> development time.

------
purple_ducks
They have GitHub, Netflix & AirBnB amongst others featured on the homepage
giving the impression they are customers of apollographql.com. Is this
intentional & true?

This site is from creators of MeteorJS, the Meteor Development Group Inc.

~~~
debergalis
[Apollo cofounder here — we are indeed the same team that built Meteor.]

Yup, all three are customers.

~~~
mygo
Congrats, MDG. What does this mean for Meteor?

~~~
kabes
Meteor has been a bit of an afterthought at MDG the past 2 years because of
apollo. Currently only developed by 1 member of MDG. However it has opened
more towards the community and aligned with the rest of the JS ecosystem. The
awesome work of Benjamn has made it the best dev experience around IMO, but it
seems to have lost a bit of momentum. I hope they could put some focus back on
it with the money that Apollo brings, but that's probably naive. They have to
answer to their investors...

------
dcosson
This looks really interesting. (And in case anyone from the Apollo team is
reading - just want to say I'm a huge fan of the product in general. Keep up
the great work!)

The one thing that seems like a bit of a tough sell with this announcement is
it looks like a lot of these integrations are pretty deeply intertwined with
different parts of the framework and might not be easy to set up if you're
using just the Apollo client and not the server. Just browsing quickly I see
that some of the components require some workarounds and proxies and such with
other backends. The post talks about making it easy to incrementally add
graphql to existing apps, but for any apps built in languages other than
NodeJS I'd worry that it might not be a first-class experience to use the
entire platform.

I'll definitely have to look through the docs more thoroughly though, there's
a lot here.

------
SirensOfTitan
We use Apollo heavily within our iOS app. These peeps build really awesome
tooling.

Despite that, I wish more time were invested in the OSS native apollo
libraries (iOS, Android). There still isn't a way to do cache invalidations,
and both libraries (perhaps understandably so) are well behind apollo-js in
features. I would build something myself as a PR (and perhaps this is a
problem with _most_ GitHub projects), but non-trivial PRs seem to be left
sitting for months or never touched at all by maintainers.

I bet the Apollo folks are just focusing their efforts where interest lies,
but there really isn't a great, fully-featured OSS graphql client for mobile
right now. React Native + apollo-js does not count to me: I have never used a
React Native app I've felt acceptable on Android, and have only found
marginally acceptable iOS apps in the wild.

------
audiolion
This is awesome. I wonder how much the Enterprise Graphql Gateway is, our app
is under a million queries a month, but right now I instantiate multiple
apollo clients which point to different Graphql endpoints because we do not
have a gateway. I would love this but I am not sure if it makes sense for our
case from a cost perspective.

------
hbcondo714
Does this allow us to monetize GraphQL, similar to Apigee[1] where you could
charge customers for API usage?

[1] [https://apigee.com/api-management/#/product/monetize-
apis](https://apigee.com/api-management/#/product/monetize-apis)

